# I'm supposed to be working!



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

All right! Who's guilty? Sitting here going through threads and having a good laugh at the antics of some of our more degenerate members (you know who you are). I see the monkey porn is back
Sure beats anti depressants


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

I know not monkey porn but look at the size of those balls, I bet that's why Muslims can't have Bacon


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Tim -

We're on the same time zone I believe.... and besides normal work I am finishing up two thesis.. and I decided to check into the forums.. priorities.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pheniox17 said:


> View attachment 7366
> 
> 
> I know not monkey porn but look at the size of those balls, I bet that's why Muslims can't have Bacon


Check out the look on the creepy little asian dude driving the cart! :shock:


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Ripley said:


> Have you ever seen that awful one with the chimp and the unfortunate toad? No. I will not post it.


Now you made me google that! Put the block of cheese in the microwave and the toasty in the fridge I'm so disturbed!


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Tim -
> 
> We're on the same time zone I believe.... and besides normal work I am finishing up two thesis.. and I decided to check into the forums.. priorities.


Yep, after screwing up 2 knives this morning I thought the PC would be a safe bet


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Monkey porn?!! I'm afraid to ask!!


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Ripley said:


> Do you know how long the cords would be if he were castrated? I watched my father-in-law pull and pull on some of the older ones. Just kept on coming out. Imagine it. Ouch.


Why would I want to know how long the cords are....I am now sitting with my legs crossed due to your imagery. Cruel



2Tim215 said:


> Yep, after screwing up 2 knives this morning I thought the PC would be a safe bet


Yep. After running a training exercise and I'm sure I soaked through my armor in sweat I can barely focus on my classwork. Two days to finish this up....

Say anyone wanna write a 12-14 page thesis on the conflict in Thailand of the unofficial Buddhist government and the Islamic minority in southern thailand.. ha


----------



## Ripley (Oct 17, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Why would I want to know how long the cords are....I am now sitting with my legs crossed due to your imagery. Cruel


The cords are disturbingly long. Oh so disturbing.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Ripley said:


> The cords are disturbingly long. Oh so disturbing.


I so DONT WANNA KNOW!!


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Why would I want to know how long the cords are....I am now sitting with my legs crossed due to your imagery. Cruel
> 
> Yep. After running a training exercise and I'm sure I soaked through my armor in sweat I can barely focus on my classwork. Two days to finish this up....
> 
> Say anyone wanna write a 12-14 page thesis on the conflict in Thailand of the unofficial Buddhist government and the Islamic minority in southern thailand.. ha


It was just power politics expressed through the filter of their cultural background. Put that on a postit note and turn it in


----------



## ohiomama (Oct 6, 2014)

Guilty! I'm working from home today and not much is going on...waiting for other people to proceed with my stuff...yawn.

Happy Friday!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

We're home too, our school is under lice "lock-down", looks like my kids are the only ones who are lice-free haha I put them to work in the backyard


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

I'm looking at a giant pair of porcine nuts, and the only thing I can think of is there should be a slow moving vehicle triangle hanging from the pigs tail, two reason modesty and safety. If somebody rear ended that cart I'm pretty sure the little Asian guy is toast.


----------



## 2Tim215 (Jun 19, 2014)

Just picked up the wife and daughter - now the real work starts (sighs as he picks up bottle from floor and sees his ass slipping on the toy he didn't see)


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Thesis one COMPLETE! Now some more work and then finish up Thesis two at my container I call a home here.

Ripley- Your a sick sick woman with distrubing comments... I respect you more.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Dalarast said:


> Why would I want to know how long the cords are....I am now sitting with my legs crossed due to your imagery. Cruel
> 
> Yep. After running a training exercise and I'm sure I soaked through my armor in sweat I can barely focus on my classwork. Two days to finish this up....
> 
> Say anyone wanna write a 12-14 page thesis on the conflict in Thailand of the unofficial Buddhist government and the Islamic minority in southern thailand.. ha


Let me get right on that...:roll: :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I look around here at work when I am not assigned a job. You can tell when I am at work and having to use the infernal tablet. There'll be typing errors, the responses are relatively short and I seem to be less than happy. The tablet makes me less than happy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Speaking of which, headed to work. Please forgive me for any terse responses given in the next few hours. I am only angry at the infernal tablet.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When I do my reports I am free to do what ever else I want so yes I do stop in here when working


----------

